# achat iPad 1



## JaiLaTine (15 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Je travaille dans une clinique en tant que assistant informatique, je recherche des iPads 1 pour les infirmières hors je n'ai rien trouvé sur internet et apple ne les vends plus en reconditionnés 

Je voudrais savoir si vous connaissiez des sites qui en vendent encore 

Merci.


----------



## ToM03 (15 Février 2013)

Introuvable sur le marché neuf. L'iPad 2 est l'entrée de gamme en 10 pouces


----------

